# Sales tax on snow plowing?



## bison1973 (Sep 9, 2002)

I live in Wisconsin and I was wondering if you should legally charge sales tax on snowplowing jobs? Info from anyone in any state is greatly appreciated. It is snowing as I type this message! Thanks.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Snow plowing is subject to sales tax in New York State, unless, of course, the customer is a non-profit entity (like a church) and they give you a form showing their exemption.

Under NYS law, you cannot just say that "sales tax is included"; you must show it separately on your invoice.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

My accountant told me to specifically identify sales tax on my invoices and to charge all customers unless they are tax exempt.

Of course if someone flags you down and asks you to plow for cash on the spot I think you will be ok.


----------



## Lawn Lad (Feb 4, 2002)

Dont' know about Wiss. but in Ohio snow plowing is considered a construction contract and therefore does not need to be taxed.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Snowplowing and deicing are not taxable services in PA either.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

bison,

I live in Germantown, WI (near Milwaukee). Snowplowing is NOT a taxable service in Wisconsin. NOT! 
However salting IS taxable.

Here is some info for you to check into. Phone number for Dept. of Revenue (608) 266-2776.
Website address www.dor.state.wi.us. Check this stuff out and have them send you a pamphlet with the snow services information. It's actually on the "Sales and use tax treatment of landscaping" brochure.


----------



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

In Illinois, a service is not taxable, however across the river from me in Iowa(just 1 mile away) a service is taxable. Thus I willnot plow in Iowa with contracts in my name. I will only subcontract for another plower who will pay me. That way I won't have to report tax in Iowa.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

There is no tax on snow plowing services or deicing here either. However, if I sell a bag of salt, I would have to charge a MA sales tax.

Materials tax, services none.


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

Here in New Jersey, they charge sales tax you for everything you do regarding snow removal. Hell if our state government doesnt get its finacials in order then theyll start taxing breathing.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

Hold your breath !!!
Hold your breath !!!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Let's get this straight, you're not *charging* anyone sales tax, you're *collecting* it for the greedy SOBs at your State Capitol. Explain this to your customers when you catch hell over it.

Yes, NY regards snowplowing as a taxable service, as well as just about everything else we do here!


----------



## i_dont_plow (Sep 18, 2013)

I understand that I am digging up an ancient thread, however, while researching sales and use tax regulations for snow plowing for WI (I'm an accountant), this is one of the top results. If I am able to save a few people some time by addressing the question then I feel that would be acceptable.

Short answer: No. Sales tax is not applicable to snow removal services in WI. http://www.revenue.wi.gov/taxpro/news/101108a.html

To add a couple of helpful tips to make sales tax easier, here are some quick bits of information. In some states (Iowa, for example) plowing snow is not taxable, however, the cost of salt and/or sand is - but only if separately itemized on the bill. This means you can make your life (or your accountant's) easier by not listing salt or sand on your invoices.

Again, I apologize for digging up such an ancient thread, but I felt that with such a high result in google that I would like to post this information here for people like me, while at the same time helping our this forum. If there are any other tax related questions regarding plowing snow, I'd be happy to address them.

*Disclaimer:* I am a random guy on the internet. This is not legal advice. Do not try to use anything I say in court, I won't be there to back you up. I will, however, try to provide the source of my information so that you can use that in case you are ever audited.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good update on WI tax law.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I've always charged it unless they're a "tax exempt entity" that is not required to do so, provided they give me the proper tax exemption forms.

http://www.state.nj.us/treasury/taxation/su_1.shtml

What is a tax exempt entity ? Churches, Cemetery, Governor Christie's Stomach surgery, Volunteer operations, Food banks, etc.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1646836 said:


> I've always charged it unless they're a "tax exempt entity" that is not required to do so, *provided they give me the proper** tax exemption forms*.
> 
> http://www.state.nj.us/treasury/taxation/su_1.shtml
> 
> What is a tax exempt entity ? Churches, Cemetery, Governor Christie's Stomach surgery, Volunteer operations, Food banks, etc.


Cash?Thumbs Up


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

grandview;1646839 said:


> Cash?Thumbs Up


Unfortunately cash is starting to become a thing of the past, it's almost always cheque, debit or credit card.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

CAT 245ME;1646848 said:


> Unfortunately cash is starting to become a thing of the past, it's almost always cheque, debit or credit card.


I'm sure there are a few people up there with some strawberries in the pocket.


----------



## R75419 (Feb 11, 2012)

I know that snowplowing is a taxable service here in Ohio (within the last few years). You have to make sure you collect the correct rate according to what county/municipality you are in so you dont receive a nasty letter from the state.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

6.35% here in ct. Wish I got paid to be a tax collector!


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

bison1973;53552 said:


> I live in Wisconsin and I was wondering if you should legally charge sales tax on snowplowing jobs? Info from anyone in any state is greatly appreciated. It is snowing as I type this message! Thanks.


I have an inquiry, Sales tax ( as far as I understand ) is charged on product sales not services. If the contractor pays sales tax on a product and uses said product in the course of his business there would be no sales tax charged, That being said if the contractor purchased the product for resale there would be sales tax charged. Sales tax on a service is not charged in at least the 7 states I do buis. in In other words if the states some of you mention do charge saId tax on services I would investigate the legality of charging sales tax on services rendered


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

magnum1;1646957 said:


> I have an inquiry, Sales tax ( as far as I understand ) is charged on product sales not services. If the contractor pays sales tax on a product and uses said product in the course of his business there would be no sales tax charged, That being said if the contractor purchased the product for resale there would be sales tax charged. Sales tax on a service is not charged in at least the 7 states I do buis. in In other words if the states some of you mention do charge saId tax on services I would investigate the legality of charging sales tax on services rendered


For us its called New York tax everything!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

magnum1;1646957 said:


> I have an inquiry, Sales tax ( as far as I understand ) is charged on product sales not services. If the contractor pays sales tax on a product and uses said product in the course of his business there would be no sales tax charged, That being said if the contractor purchased the product for resale there would be sales tax charged. Sales tax on a service is not charged in at least the 7 states I do buis. in In other words if the states some of you mention do charge saId tax on services I would investigate the legality of charging sales tax on services rendered


Legality? Of course it's legal here in Ct and any other states that charge. We also have a state income tax, others might not. States are basically bankrupt and are going to continue to find more and more ways to raise revenue.Be glad we haven't yet reached the level of Cyprus, Poland or Detroit! In Poland even your retirement account isn't safe, gov just couldn't resist that pile of money sitting there so they confiscated 1/2!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

sales tax in mn is a joke created by special interest. tax pruning but not brush removal,tax pool maintenance but not if it is "pond " maintenance. tax mowing but then don't pay tax when you buy mower blades but pay tax when you buy lawnmower tire, tax removing a shrub unless you transplant it, janitorial work is taxable but: 'Washing dishes, dusting knick knacks and pictures, making beds, picking up and room straightening"is not, Tax hotels but not "camp grounds", tax cleaning building but not parking lot maintenance, tax on dog supplies but not horse care and supplies, It goes on and on. I had 2 women from mn dept of rev in my office to audit us for over 2 weeks and they didn't know all the exceptions to the rules.

But so far in MN no sales tax on snow removal or ice melt services.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

leigh;1647005 said:


> Legality? Of course it's legal here in Ct and any other states that charge. We also have a state income tax, others might not. States are basically bankrupt and are going to continue to find more and more ways to raise revenue.Be glad we haven't yet reached the level of Cyprus, Poland or Detroit! In Poland even your retirement account isn't safe, gov just couldn't resist that pile of money sitting there so they confiscated 1/2!


Of course it's legal ?? It's only legal if state residents allow their state
officials to force illegal issues down their ( I won't finish this statement due to the rating it requires ), My issue's are with the voting public allowing( Yes allowing ) officials free rein. cks and balances have been replaced with : not my concern: My point is if you don't agree with an issue try like hell to change it. use your vote wisely, research, research, research


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm interested in a survey: sound off if your state charges for services rendered or not.. Let's find out shall we.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Lawn Lad;53557 said:


> Dont' know about Wiss. but in Ohio snow plowing is considered a construction contract and therefore does not need to be taxed.


Really, construction in any state is exempt!? damn.

On our own accounts or residentials, there is sales tax charged, as its own 7% line item. On commercial accounts subbed to us, where they charge the sales tax, its on a set fee, per push etc. and we do not bill sales taxes.

If a Supermarket pays Brickmans for brickmans bill and the total of sales tax, brickmans pays the state sales tax, not the plower who billed $100 to plow.


----------

